# New painting I'm working on



## Bailyg1234 (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you like my new painting? The other half is going to be neon yellow with a palette knife the face looks a little crooked because I forgot to put part of the nose







(Sorry it's sideways)


----------



## PainterKen (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, I like that there is a lot of value in what you've done so far. Keep us updated ;-)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the feeling this painting emits and look forward to seeing it finished!


----------



## awesome (Jan 15, 2013)

I love dramatic lighting!!! keep us updated!


----------

